# الوقار الجميل للبنت المسيحية (موضوع هام)



## peace_86 (7 فبراير 2016)

*

11كَذلِكَ يَجِبُ أَنْ تَكُونَ النِّسَاءُ ذَوَاتِ وَقَارٍ، غَيْرَ ثَالِبَاتٍ، صَاحِيَاتٍ، أَمِينَاتٍ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.

رسالة بولس الأولى إلى تيموثاوس الإصحاح 3​
إنتشر في الأونة الأخيرة في مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي، لصورة فتاة مسيحية من مصر عمرها عشرة سنين لابسة لبس الراهبات (ويبدو أنها كانت تمثل دور في مسرحية على الأرجح)
فكتب أحد القسيسين عبارة:
(ياريت لو كل بناتنا هكذا)

فنهالت عليه اللعنات من كل صوب.. وأن الكنيسة بدأت تتخلف وتصدر أحكاماً رجعية.. وبأنها الوجه السلفي المسيحي المقابل للوجه السلفي الإسلامي..

نقاط سريعة:
1- الكتاب المقدس يأمرنا بالاحتشام رجالاً ونساء.
2- كل ثقافة تختلف عن الأخرى في مسألة الاحتشام.. لكن يظل وجود نقاط مشتركة بين جميع الثقافات.
3- أصبح أمر إحتشام المرأة في المسيحية من التابوهات التي يحرم التحدث حولها لأسباب عدة مثل:
لا أحد يتحكم في لبسي... لماذا تركزون حديثكم حول لبس السيدات ولا يهمكم لبس الرجال... أريد أن أكون على الموضة... كل واحد عنده ستايله الخاص في اللبس... الرجال سينظرون إلى أي إمرأة حتى لو كانت راهبة ولا ست متنقبة... إلخ 


توضيح مهم:
الحشمة في المسيحية تختلف وبصراحة عن الحجاب الموجود عند أخوتنا المسلمين* ، فالمرأة المسيحية ليس عليها أن تغطي شعرها عن أخو زوجها أو زوج عمتها.. ففي المسيحية أخو زوجها هو أخوها، وزوج عمتها هو عمها.
فالتصاهر يساوي تماماً القرابة الدموية
لذلك الحشمة عند المسيحية تختلف في مبادئها عند الحجاب الإسلامي. ليس فقط في نوعية اللبس، بل في مبادئها وتوصياتها الدينية.
* أضطررت أن أدخل الإسلام في الموضوع وذلك للالتباس الحاصل في بلادنا العربية.. وليس للمقارنات.

فهي مطلوب منها أن تحتشم وتحافظ على وقارها، ولا بأس بأن تتزين في المناسبات فهذا أمر طبيعي.. وأن تحافظ المرأة على جمالها وأنوثتها.. لكن في إطار محدود وإلى حد معين من إظهار الجمال والمحاسن.

الثقافة المسيحية الجميلة والرائعة والتي احترمت المرأة تماماً وفي كل الثقافات الشرقية والغربية والأوروبية والروسية والعربية .. إلخ، اعتبرت أن المرأة هي مشاركة للرجل في حياته العملية والدينية.. وساهمت في بناء الحضارة معه.. ولا يخفى علينا بأن عدد الملكات المسيحيات في أوروبا يساوي تقريباً أو أقل بقليل بعدد الملوك المسيحيين.
وكن ذوي هيبة ووقار.. وإحتشام

وإلى اليوم في القصر الملكي البريطاني لا يحبذ للأميرات بأن يكشفن عن أكتافهن.. وهذه صورة للأميرة بيترايس في القصر الملكي وهي تزور جدتها، حتى وإن كشفت عن ساقيها:*







*والمرأة المسيحية في كل الأزمان اعتبرت كإنسان (إلا في فترات شاذة لا يجب أن نوصمها بأنها هي الثقافة السائدة) اعتبر شعرها كجزء من شخصيتها وليس عليها أن تغطيها إلا لمناسبة معينة كإظهار للحزن وقت العزاء أو في الصلاة داخل الكنيسة كنوع من الخضوع.
لذلك تغطي الراهبة شعرها لأنها كرست حياتها للرب وبأنها في حالة صلاة دائمة. وليس لأنها محجبة.
وفي بعض المناطق يغطين النساء شعورهن حتى في الحياة اليومية العادية، ليس لأنه فرض عليهن أو أنه حرام أو لا يليق.. بل لأنه جزء من الثقافة، مثل المسيحيات الصعيديات في مصر، أو الروسيات. وكما قلنا أنه لا علاقة للأمر بتاتاً بأي خلفية دينية. وقد تخلع غطاء رأسها إن لزم الأمر ولا يعد أمراً معيباً أو ضد الدين.. فالأمر نفسه ينطبق على عمامة الرجل أو الشماغ عند الخليجيين.

تقريباً في القرن الأخير أصبح التكلم حول لبس البنت في المسيحية هو تابوه ولا يجب على أحد التكلم به.. وإلا سينادى بالرجعية والتلخف.
مع أنه لا أحد يفرض عليها نوع معين من اللباس.. بل مجرد حديث أخذ وعطاء.. ومع ذلك يرفضن تماماً التطرق لهذا الموضوع (المعظم وليس الكل) ..
والرد الذي نسعمه عادة: الله سينظر إلى قلبي وليس إلى لباسي
صحيح معكِ حق، لكن هذا لا يعني بأن تكشفين عن أجزاء من جسدك لكي ينهش الغريب نظراته عليكِ.. 


الوقار أو الحشمة هو أن تغطي المرأة (بعيداً عن المناطق المعروفة) :
أكتفاها مثلاً، الفخذين، وليس الساقين، البطن، الجزء العلوي من الذراعين، الصدر العلوي.
أمور بديهية ولا نتكلم عن شعر الرأس أو الذراعين أو الساقين أو الأرجل !!
فمن يشتهي هذا الأشياء العادية العادية هو رجل مريض

إذا كنتِ خارجة إلى حفلة معينة أو مكان عام وتريدين أن تتزيني فيه، لا تظهري بكل جمالك إلى الشارع.. ضعي وشاحاً حول كتفيكِ.. فجمال البنت بأنوثتها، والوقار هو جزء مهم من الأنوثة.
وما الداعي أصلاً بأن تخرج الفتاة بكامل زينتها للشارع مادام هي بالأصل تزينت لحفلة خاصة بها الأقارب والأصدقاء.. وليس لك من هب ودب..

لا داعي للبس الضيق (عالأقل في الأماكن العامة) أو اللبس المكشوف جداً والذي لا يستر.. الحشمة هو شيء جميل، والوقار مطلوب..

بعض الصور الجميلة لفتيات مسيحيات في العالم يصرن على الاحتشام.. وتعمدت بأن أظهر الجانب الآخر من المسيحيات الغربيات والشرقيات اللاوتي لا ينطقن العربية ولا يعشن في العالم العربي*

*أحب أبدأ أولاً بالعائلة المالكة البريطانية الجميلة اللي أنا شخصياً أحبهم، وهم كما هو معروف يتبعون الكنيسة الأنجليكانية الأسقفية: *







*الأمير ويليام مع زوجته كاترين دوقة كامبردج، وهم يتبعون الطائفة الإنجليكانية الأسقفية:*







*فتاة روسية: *







*سيدات من كنيسة اليونان (الروم): *






*لوحة لبنت أوروبية تعزف البيانو (لقيته في موقع تقريباً مسيحي) : *







*زوجين ارثوذكس (المفروض أنهم من روسيا) : *







*فتيات من روسيا: *







*بنت أمريكية: *







*من روسيا: *







*صورة من موقع كاثوليك: *







*أمريكيات جميلات جداً وحافظن على المبادئ المسيحية: *








*أعتقد بأنه صورة لفتاة أمريكية: *







*أفريقيات جميلات: *







*مسيحيات من جورجيا (أو أوكرانيا) : *







*كنيسة الهند: *







*هندية تصلي في الجمعة العظيم: *







*وفي كوريا الجنوبية تصر المسيحيات على لباسهن التقليدي المحتشم... كنيسة إنجيلية: *







*كورية كاثوليكية:*







*عائلة مسيحية كازاخستانية:*







*أكتفي بهذا القدر....*


----------



## +ماريا+ (7 فبراير 2016)

موضوع جميل بيس وانا متفقه معاك 
لو لبس البنت مش مثير يبقى محترم ومقبول 
ده اللى يهمنى انها متكونش سبب عثره للأخرين 
غير كده تلبس زى ما هى عايزه 
بس بصراحه فى المناوله رأى بيختلف 
علشان الملايكه بتغطى  رجليها وايديها ووشها وانا اتناول 
وجسمى مكشوف حتى الاولاد على فكره مش البنات بس 
لازم يكون فى مهابه وانا بتقدم للسر العظيم ده 

ميرسى لموضوعك الجميل والصور الجميله الراقيه بيس


----------



## peace_86 (8 فبراير 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> موضوع جميل بيس وانا متفقه معاك
> لو لبس البنت مش مثير يبقى محترم ومقبول
> ده اللى يهمنى انها متكونش سبب عثره للأخرين
> غير كده تلبس زى ما هى عايزه
> ...



*ايوا بالضبط.. كلمة مهابة اللي انا كنت ادور عليها
مش بس البنات حتى الأولاد على قولتك، الاحتشام مطلوب للكل.. فمابالك واحنا في الكنيسة.

ولو حابة تضيفي حاجة ضيفها 
شكراً على مرورك .. *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 فبراير 2016)

موضوع مهم جدا 
كما قال البابا شنودة 
السيدة العذراء ملابسها شيك جدا وهى محتشمة
تكون السيدة العذراء مثلا لبناتنا
الرب يباركك


----------



## +ماريا+ (8 فبراير 2016)

peace_86 قال:


> *ايوا بالضبط.. كلمة مهابة اللي انا كنت ادور عليها
> مش بس البنات حتى الأولاد على قولتك، الاحتشام مطلوب للكل.. فمابالك واحنا في الكنيسة.
> 
> ولو حابة تضيفي حاجة ضيفها
> شكراً على مرورك .. *



ربنا اشترانا بدمه يعنى مدفوع فينا تمن غالى جدا 
وجسمنا ملك لربنا مش ملك لنا فهل اكون سبب لعنه للناس ولا بركه وعلشان انا بنت الملك وجسمى غالى عنده 
فلازم اكون استحق ان اكون سفيره عن المسيح 
موضوعك بجد جميل بيس وانت زى ما بتقولوا كفيت ووفيت :flowers:
مش عايز اضافه تانيه والصور بتتكلم لوحدها


----------



## ohannes (8 فبراير 2016)

راح جأوبك  كإنسان بسيط .... الله يعطيك العافية 
موضوع رائع وجميل
.
.
ولكن كإنسان مفكر ... أكثر ما لفت انتباهي
إضافة الكاتب بمنظور الخاص ... بيئته الاجتماعية
ما بين السطور
.
.
حابب شوف ضمن كتاباتك الأسلوب الأكاديمي في كتابة المواضيع 
.
.
وشكرا 
محبتي وتقديري


----------



## أَمَة (9 فبراير 2016)

> 11. كذلك يَجِبُ أَنْ تَكُونَ النِّسَاءُ ذَوَاتِ وَقَارٍ، غَيْرَ ثَالِبَاتٍ، صَاحِيَاتٍ، أَمِينَاتٍ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.
> 
> رسالة بولس الأولى إلى تيموثاوس الإصحاح​



اقدر يا بني بيس العزيز تعبك في كتابة هذا الموضوع وأفهم مقصدك النبيل من ورائه. طلبت مني أن ابدي رأيي فيه، وأنا تحت أمرك.

للعلم، أن النساء المقصودات في العدد 11 من الرسالة الأولى إلى تيموثاوس، الأصحاح الثالث هن  زوجات الشمامسة و/أو الشماسات كما جاء في التفاسير، وأيضا الترجمات الإنكليزية المذكورة أدناه، ذكرتهم كنساء الشمامسة: (their wives)


New International Version) NIV)
King James Version) KJV)
New King James Version) NKJV)
Good News Version) GNV)
English Standard Version) ESV)

بغض النظر عن الترجمات والتفسيرات، هناك لغط كبير في المجتمعات العربية حول لباس المرأة بسبب البيئة والثقافة غير المسيحية التي تحكم وتدين على الظاهر وليس الباطن. 

نحن كمسيحيين، طبيعي لولادتنا الجديدة و لائق بالذي وهبها لنا، أن تتسم حياة كل واحد منا على السواء بالوقار وعدم النميمة والصحوة والأمانة، إلا إذا كنا لا نعيش حياة الشركة مع الذي نحمل اسمه ونؤمن به إلها ومخلصا.

ولكن السؤال الأهم يتمحور حول ماهية هذه الفضائل. لكي نفهم ذلك علينا الرد بأمانة على السؤال التالي:

هل الملبس ينتُج هذه الفضائل أم هو ثمرتها؟​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (9 فبراير 2016)

بطرس الاولى3
ظ، كَذلِكُنَّ أَيَّتُهَا النِّسَاءُ، كُنَّ خَاضِعَاتٍ لِرِجَالِكُنَّ، حَتَّى وَإِنْ كَانَ الْبَعْضُ لاَ يُطِيعُونَ الْكَلِمَةَ، يُرْبَحُونَ بِسِيرَةِ النِّسَاءِ بِدُونِ كَلِمَةٍ،
ظ¢ مُلاَحِظِينَ سِيرَتَكُنَّ الطَّاهِرَةَ بِخَوْفٍ.
ظ£ وَلاَ تَكُنْ زِينَتُكُنَّ الزِّينَةَ الْخَارِجِيَّةَ، مِنْ ضَفْرِ الشَّعْرِ وَالتَّحَلِّي بِالذَّهَبِ وَلِبْسِ الثِّيَابِ،
ظ¤ بَلْ إِنْسَانَ الْقَلْبِ الْخَفِيَّ فِي الْعَدِيمَةِ الْفَسَادِ، زِينَةَ الرُّوحِ الْوَدِيعِ الْهَادِئِ، الَّذِي هُوَ قُدَّامَ اللهِ كَثِيرُ الثَّمَنِ.
ظ¥ فَإِنَّهُ هكَذَا كَانَتْ قَدِيمًا النِّسَاءُ الْقِدِّيسَاتُ أَيْضًا الْمُتَوَكِّلاَتُ عَلَى اللهِ، يُزَيِّنَّ أَنْفُسَهُنَّ خَاضِعَاتٍ لِرِجَالِهِنَّ،
ظ¦ كَمَا كَانَتْ سَارَةُ تُطِيعُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ دَاعِيَةً إِيَّاهُ "سَيِّدَهَا". الَّتِي صِرْتُنَّ أَوْلاَدَهَا، صَانِعَاتٍ خَيْرًا، وَغَيْرَ خَائِفَاتٍ خَوْفًا الْبَتَّةَ.


----------



## peace_86 (10 فبراير 2016)

ohannes قال:


> راح جأوبك  كإنسان بسيط .... الله يعطيك العافية
> موضوع رائع وجميل



*تسلم أخي..*



ohannes قال:


> ولكن كإنسان مفكر ... أكثر ما لفت انتباهي
> إضافة الكاتب بمنظور الخاص ... بيئته الاجتماعية
> ما بين السطور



*تعمدت أصلاً بأن أظهر الجانب الآخر من المسيحيات، من اللاوتي لا يتحدثن العربية ولا نعرفهم كثيراً، وخاصة بأن البرامج والمسلسلات لا ترينا سوى الفئة المنحلة في الغرب.. وهم موجودين، ولا ننكر (اسمالله علينا يعني كلنا تماما) .. 
فزي مانت شايف.. جبتلك من أوروبا وأمريكا والهند وكوريا وروسيا .. إلخ
فـ....وين بيئتي الاجتماعية اللي انا اضفته بالموضوع؟
أنا ولا جبت سيرة البلاد الناطقة بالعربية.. متعمداً*




ohannes قال:


> حابب شوف ضمن كتاباتك الأسلوب الأكاديمي في كتابة المواضيع



*ولا يهمك... المرة الجاية أكيد.. لكن كيف يكون اسلوب أكاديمي وأنا أتحدث عن الوقار والحشمة في لباس البنت المسيحية؟


مرة أخرى للتوضيح.. أنا لا أشجع الرجعية.. بل أقف مع الحشمة والوقار


محبتي وتقديري..*


----------



## peace_86 (10 فبراير 2016)

أَمَة قال:


> اقدر يا بني بيس العزيز تعبك في كتابة هذا الموضوع وأفهم مقصدك النبيل من ورائه. طلبت مني أن ابدي رأيي فيه، وأنا تحت أمرك.
> 
> للعلم، أن النساء المقصودات في العدد 11 من الرسالة الأولى إلى تيموثاوس، الأصحاح الثالث هن  زوجات الشمامسة و/أو الشماسات كما جاء في التفاسير، وأيضا الترجمات الإنكليزية المذكورة أدناه، ذكرتهم كنساء الشمامسة: (their wives)
> 
> ...



*
مرحباً بأمي الحبيبة دايماً...
وكالعادة منورة..

الموضوع ماكان عن العادات والتقاليد إطلاقاً.. حتى كتبت في البداية إنه كل بلد وله عاداته وتقاليده ومفهومه الخاصة بالحشمة.. بس يظل وجود نقاط مشتركة يتفق عليها الكل..
والموضوع بعيد تماماً عن البلاد العربية أو اللي تتكلم عربي

ولا أتكلم حول العادات المتخلفة اللي موجودة عندنا، وأكيد النميمة والكراهية والكذب هذه كلها أعمال شريرة.. بس الموضوع كان بالتحديد عن الملابس

وبالذات في الكنيسة أمام محضر الرب ولما نشترك كلنا كمؤمنين لإجتماع الصلاة، لازم يكون اللبس يستر ويليق بمجد الرب. الشباب والبنات على حد سواء

بالنسبة للسؤال هل ملبس ينتج الفضائل أم هي ثمرتها..
طبعاً الملبس لا ينتج أي شي نهائي... 
في السعودية عندنا كل البنات يلبسن عباية سوداء كاملة، بعضهن كويسين جداً والبعض الآخر كريه في أعماله، فالفضائل تأتي أولاً من البيت والتربية والأسرة والمجتمع... ولا له علاقة بطريقة اللبس..

حتى برأيي أن مصر كانت أفضل لما كان لبس البنات في ذاك الوقت كان أقصر من الوقت الحالي، ومع هذا كان المجتمع أفضل بكثير بشهادة الجميع.

بس الموضوع كان هو عما يليق لمجد الرب فقط*


----------



## peace_86 (10 فبراير 2016)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> بطرس الاولى3
> ظ، كَذلِكُنَّ أَيَّتُهَا النِّسَاءُ، كُنَّ خَاضِعَاتٍ لِرِجَالِكُنَّ، حَتَّى وَإِنْ كَانَ الْبَعْضُ لاَ يُطِيعُونَ الْكَلِمَةَ، يُرْبَحُونَ بِسِيرَةِ النِّسَاءِ بِدُونِ كَلِمَةٍ،
> ظ¢ مُلاَحِظِينَ سِيرَتَكُنَّ الطَّاهِرَةَ بِخَوْفٍ.
> ظ£ وَلاَ تَكُنْ زِينَتُكُنَّ الزِّينَةَ الْخَارِجِيَّةَ، مِنْ ضَفْرِ الشَّعْرِ وَالتَّحَلِّي بِالذَّهَبِ وَلِبْسِ الثِّيَابِ،
> ...



*
أشكرك أخي جداً جداً...

تسلم*


----------



## أَمَة (10 فبراير 2016)

فهمت كلامك يا بني بيس، وما حبيت أتوسع.

 يليق بمجد الرب يا رامي أن نحيا الحياة التي تكلمت عنها في مشاركتي  كل حين لأننا دائما في محضر الرب وليس فقط في الكنيسة، [إلا إذا كنا نظن أن الرب بعيد عنا لأنه يسكن بعيداً ولا يحضر بيننا إلا الكنيسة] ولو أن وجودنا في الكنيسة له هيبة / رهبة من نوع خاص لأنه يذكرنا بمحضر الرب الذي ننساه أو نكاد ننساه في حياتنا اليومية. إلا أن كل من يحيا الحياة اللائقة في يومياته لا يحتاج لمثل هذا التذكير في الكنيسة.

أرجو أن أكون وضحت القصد من مشاركتي.


----------



## peace_86 (3 ديسمبر 2016)

*للرفع ...*


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (4 ديسمبر 2016)

الحشمة للنساء من اشد الضرورات في حياة المراة المسيحية ليس فقط في الكنيسة فقط بل في كل اوقات ظهورها لانرجسدها ليس ملكها بل هو ملك لله وهي وكيلة عليه وهو اناء لروح الله القدوس يجب ان تصونه وتلبس بما يليق بهيبة واتقاء روح الله القدوس الساكن فيها ويجب ان تكسب احترام الاخرين لها عن طريق مظهرها المحتشم وتصرفها الذي يليق بسفيرة للمسيح وسط اسرتها ووسط الاخرين ويجب ان تغطي شعرها اثناء القداس الالهي في الكنيسة احتراما لله الحاضر في الوسط وهي بذلك تعكس نور وربحة المسيح الزكية التي فيها


----------



## peace_86 (4 ديسمبر 2016)

Jesusslave قال:


> الحشمة للنساء من اشد الضرورات في حياة المراة المسيحية ليس فقط في الكنيسة فقط بل في كل اوقات ظهورها لانرجسدها ليس ملكها بل هو ملك لله وهي وكيلة عليه وهو اناء لروح الله القدوس يجب ان تصونه وتلبس بما يليق بهيبة واتقاء روح الله القدوس الساكن فيها ويجب ان تكسب احترام الاخرين لها عن طريق مظهرها المحتشم وتصرفها الذي يليق بسفيرة للمسيح وسط اسرتها ووسط الاخرين ويجب ان تغطي شعرها اثناء القداس الالهي في الكنيسة احتراما لله الحاضر في الوسط وهي بذلك تعكس نور وربحة المسيح الزكية التي فيها



*آمين ..
صح كلامك يا أختي... لكن أنا أشدد حول الإحتشام في داخل الكنيسة.. لأن الكنيسة هي المكان التي نعيش فيها القداسة والمهابة أمام محضر الله.. نجتمع جميعاً لنصلي.. بعيداً عن زحمة الحياة ومشاغلها.
الإحتشام أيضاً خارج الكنيسة مطلوب.. لكن هذا الموضوع بالذات هو عن داخل الكنيسة. 

بصراحة رأيت العجب.. ولن أعلق كثيراً*


----------

